# Darford Zero/G



## Damani (Apr 15, 2012)

What is everyone's opinion on this food. It looks really good but there are very few reviews about it. It's about 8$ cheaper than orijens. I'm trying to decide on this between orijens and totw. Has anyone fed it to their dogs and what is your opinion on it


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I actually saw this food in a dog magazine, ModernDog I think. I did a search of it on the forum....if I remember correctly people weren't too impressed with it. If you search Darford you should be able to pull up those threads.


----------



## Damani (Apr 15, 2012)

I did a search but nothing good really came up. Overall it looks like a great kibble but was just wondering what people think.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't know much about it..so can't really help much!

Here's one thread..though there isn't much info
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/9380-darford.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/14048-wdj-approved-dry-foods-2012-a.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/13981-need-help-choosing-food.html


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

Darford Zero/G Dog Food | Review and Rating

Not bad, a bit high in carbs for my liking. I do like the fact that its low glycemic and isn't chock full of potatoes, but the turkey/chicken formula has poultry fat which is a red flag for me. Just what kind of poultry exactly? There's no way to know. I'd choose the fish formula over the turkey/chicken one.


----------



## savegreys (Jul 12, 2012)

I work with a greyhound adoption group that got a bunch of the Zero/G Turkey Chicken donated... the hounds did GREAT on it!!! Truly fantastic... low gas issues and good weight and FIRM "by products".

I personally would buy it if I can find it below $60.


----------

